# I met Donnie Yen!



## Stickgrappler (Nov 8, 2013)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/i-met-donnie-yen-at-4th-annual-new-york.html

My write up of the Donnie Yen Q&A and my experiences of that day of meeting him


----------



## Mauthos (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice article mate, glad you had fun


----------



## Ironcrane (Nov 11, 2013)

That is pretty awesome.


----------



## Takai (Nov 11, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you all! I wished I was able to get a pic with him or at least an autograph


----------

